# Designer Dogs



## Bay_Kat

Some I've heard of some not so much, but I really like #11.  But alas, they are all mutts. 

http://boredomtherapy.com/unique-cr...tion_type_map=["og.shares"]&action_ref_map=[]

German Shepherd - Shar Pei


----------



## mamatutu

Designer dogs are messing with nature. Yes, there are accidents, but the animals do that on their own.  I would never buy from a puppy mill.  I was, actually, surprised to see how many full breds are in the shelters.  This is interesting.  When I was in CAWL the other day, they had a full bred/trained border collie that was awesome; papers and all.  He got adopted in no time. I was told he had to be given up because he kept trying to herd the children.    I fell in love with him on sight.  He wasn't meant to be my dog, but I will continue to look.


----------



## RoseRed

Bay_Kat said:


> Some I've heard of some not so much, but I really like #11.  But alas, they are all mutts.
> 
> http://boredomtherapy.com/unique-cross-breed-dogs/?fb_action_ids=953395408004586&fb_action_types=og.shares&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=%5B376795069125202%5D&action_type_map=%5B%22og.shares%22%5D&action_ref_map=%5B%5D
> 
> German Shepherd - Shar Pei



6, 11 & 12!  How cute!


----------



## LostNFound

Mutts make the best pets. A rescued dog always knows its been rescued. Buying animals should be outlawed in our country until the millions of mutts put to death each year stops. Sorry- I never miss a chance to jump on that soap box.


----------



## lucky_bee

mamatutu said:


> When I was in CAWL the other day, they had a full bred/trained border collie that was awesome; papers and all.  He got adopted in no time. I was told he had to be given up because he kept trying to herd the children.



That has got to be THE dumbest reason to bring a dog to a shelter  what did they think a collie would do when it doesn't have a "job"?  clearly, that family didn't deserve that poor dog. Glad he got picked up quickly though! It will always continue to baffle me when people go after certain breeds without having done any research. Pits, Collies, GSD's...I get it all the time with Maggie too, a Shiba Inu. "OMG she's so beautiful! That's going to be my next dog!!" I have no problem being rude and saying no...please don't. Please research them, you'll find they're at the top of the charts for some of THE most difficult breeds. That's exactly why so many shibas end up in shelters like Maggie once was. I'm going for a mutt next time I have the option for another dog. 


I'm quite positive at least 1-2 of these are slightly photoshop'ed.... however I don't doubt some of these mixings have happened  and most are pretty adorable.


----------



## Bay_Kat

lucky_bee said:


> That has got to be THE dumbest reason to bring a dog to a shelter  what did they think a collie would do when it doesn't have a "job"?  clearly, that family didn't deserve that poor dog. Glad he got picked up quickly though! It will always continue to baffle me when people go after certain breeds without having done any research. Pits, Collies, GSD's...I get it all the time with Maggie too, a Shiba Inu. "OMG she's so beautiful! That's going to be my next dog!!" I have no problem being rude and saying no...please don't. Please research them, you'll find they're at the top of the charts for some of THE most difficult breeds. That's exactly why so many shibas end up in shelters like Maggie once was. I'm going for a mutt next time I have the option for another dog.
> 
> 
> I'm quite positive at least 1-2 of these are slightly photoshop'ed.... however I don't doubt some of these mixings have happened  and most are pretty adorable.



My two Shepherds herd the cats.  Funniest thing to watch, the white one will actually lift the cat up on her nose and spin her around to make her go in the other direction. If I had small kids, I'd imagine they'd herd them too, sure wouldn't be a reason to get rid of them.  That's just stupid.


----------



## lucky_bee

Bay_Kat said:


> My two Shepherds herd the cats.  Funniest thing to watch, the white one will actually lift the cat up on her nose and spin her around to make her go in the other direction. If I had small kids, I'd imagine they'd herd them too, sure wouldn't be a reason to get rid of them.  That's just stupid.



I thought about you the other day. It sounds like your babies are really well trained and respectable and I'm sure that continues in public. I was in Petco last week and had Maggie with me when this county couple comes in with their GSD puppy...think he was 6 months? So slightly larger than Mags. Damn dog kept trying to dominate her (who already doesn't care for socializing with other dogs, she prefers humans but she's oblige and do the "sniff" out of politeness). Anyways he kept trying to stand over her and was growling and the owners thought it was hysterical  Maggie's fur was all up and she had this panicked look in her eyes. They thought it was cute the dog "had a crush" on Maggie and kept allowing him to follow us around the store when clearly Maggie was trying to avoid him. Finally I politely managed to tell them she'd had enough. Brainless people clearly don't see the warning signs of an aggressive/dominating dog. Of course puppies need socializing but it's up to you as an owner to use that time wisely and correct bad mannerisms. Especially breeds like that who crave direction. 



I love GSDs too and know several GSD owners and they're all pretty serious about the amount of work it goes into training their pups well.


----------



## Bay_Kat

lucky_bee said:


> I thought about you the other day. It sounds like your babies are really well trained and respectable and I'm sure that continues in public. I was in Petco last week and had Maggie with me when this county couple comes in with their GSD puppy...think he was 6 months? So slightly larger than Mags. Damn dog kept trying to dominate her (who already doesn't care for socializing with other dogs, she prefers humans but she's oblige and do the "sniff" out of politeness). Anyways he kept trying to stand over her and was growling and the owners thought it was hysterical  Maggie's fur was all up and she had this panicked look in her eyes. They thought it was cute the dog "had a crush" on Maggie and kept allowing him to follow us around the store when clearly Maggie was trying to avoid him. Finally I politely managed to tell them she'd had enough. Brainless people clearly don't see the warning signs of an aggressive/dominating dog. Of course puppies need socializing but it's up to you as an owner to use that time wisely and correct bad mannerisms. Especially breeds like that who crave direction.
> 
> 
> 
> I love GSDs too and know several GSD owners and they're all pretty serious about the amount of work it goes into training their pups well.



That would have scared me.  People shouldn't take their dogs out to places like that until they are properly trained to be around other dogs.


----------



## beachcat

i saw that article on facebook.  The german shepard and corgi mix looked odd.


----------



## Ken King

I've got a designer dog, he's more into architecture as I think he is building "Poo Hinge" down over the hill.  I wonder if it will be in alignment come the equinox or if I will have to wait for a solstice?


----------



## vraiblonde

Apollo is WAY cuter than the Schnoodle in that photo.


----------



## ArkRescue

LostNFound said:


> Mutts make the best pets. A rescued dog always knows its been rescued. Buying animals should be outlawed in our country until the millions of mutts put to death each year stops. Sorry- I never miss a chance to jump on that soap box.


----------



## sockgirl77

LostNFound said:


> Mutts make the best pets. A rescued dog always knows its been rescued. Buying animals should be outlawed in our country until the millions of mutts put to death each year stops. Sorry- I never miss a chance to jump on that soap box.



I do not agree. Some people love a breed so much that they will buy a purebred. I see nothing wrong with getting the dog that YOU want. There's one thing about adopting/rescuing...you almost never know exactly what breed you are getting. A huge portion of my family has pet allergies. Is there something so wrong about buying a dog that you KNOW will not affect those allergies? 

Oh and then there's the need for hunting/working dogs. What about those? Most of them need to be trained from pup up.


----------



## ArkRescue

Our 8 month old GSD Mix girl needs social skills and we have no one available to help that has good dog skills.  She wants to play, but the other 2 dogs have physical issues, so they would get hurt playing the way she wants to play.  Not sure what to do with her as she hasn't been adopted yet.  Eventually she will be an adult with no knowledge of how to socialize with other dogs without running up to them and pouncing on them to play.


----------



## ArkRescue

sockgirl77 said:


> I do not agree. Some people love a breed so much that they will buy a purebred. I see nothing wrong with getting the dog that YOU want. There's one thing about adopting/rescuing...you almost never know exactly what breed you are getting. A huge portion of my family has pet allergies. Is there something so wrong about buying a dog that you KNOW will not affect those allergies?
> 
> Oh and then there's the need for hunting/working dogs. What about those? Most of them need to be trained from pup up.



I think the debate gets fueled by the emotions of people that are acutely aware of the number of wonderful companion critters that are literally killed every year due to lack of a home.  I am one of those people who tries to find homes for the critters on the kill list, and we NEVER can seem to save them all.


----------



## sockgirl77

ArkRescue said:


> I think the debate gets fueled by the emotions of people that are acutely aware of the number of wonderful companion critters that are literally killed every year due to lack of a home.  I am one of those people who tries to find homes for the critters on the kill list, and we NEVER can seem to save them all.



Those people need to get their head out of their asses and realize that there's a world beyond those rescues, a world full of various needs. No offense to you, but a majority of rehoming fees are in excess of $200. I'd rather pay a little more and get the exact dog that I want if I'm looking for a specific breed for whatever reason (allergies, hunting, etc.).


----------



## lucky_bee

sockgirl77 said:


> Those people need to get their head out of their asses and realize that there's a world beyond those rescues, a world full of various needs. No offense to you, but a majority of rehoming fees are in excess of $200. I'd rather pay a little more and get the exact dog that I want if I'm looking for a specific breed for whatever reason (allergies, hunting, etc.).






I'm all about saving the animals in the shelters first but I also have no problem if someone wants to spend the money on a purebred dog for specific reasons. My family has done both. As long as everyone researches the breed they're looking at carefully, bc that means less animals end up no longer wanted and in shelters.


----------



## Bay_Kat

My sister went to a shelter near her house in VA last week, just to look.  They already have two dogs, both mix breed rescues.  They came home with this guy.  His name is Flash and he is missing a front leg from a hunting accident and his owners gave him up because he was no good for hunting any more.  She said he is the sweetest most laid back dog she's ever seen.


----------



## MMDad

ArkRescue said:


> I think the debate gets fueled by the emotions of people that are acutely aware of the number of wonderful companion critters that are literally killed every year due to lack of a home.  I am one of those people who tries to find homes for the critters on the kill list, and we NEVER can seem to save them all.



But the people to blame are the people who dispose of a dog when it is inconvenient and the irresponsible breeders. Without the responsible breeders/owners, the individual breeds would die out as all dogs became mutts.

Personally, I will only get rescues, but that does not mean that those who buy their pure bred are wrong as long as they are making a lifetime commitment. We got our "designer dog" from a rescue last year and the fee was far less than what people pay breeders. But our reason was not the designer breed, it was that she needed to be rescued.


----------



## ArkRescue

sockgirl77 said:


> Those people need to get their head out of their asses and realize that there's a world beyond those rescues, a world full of various needs. No offense to you, but a majority of rehoming fees are in excess of $200. I'd rather pay a little more and get the exact dog that I want if I'm looking for a specific breed for whatever reason (allergies, hunting, etc.).



I agree as I have friends who do responsible breeding, and I do not fault all breeders, as even though pure bred dogs do end up at the shelter, the majority of the dogs are mixed breeds or unprofessional backyard breeders that are breeding to make a few bucks and don't care what happens after the sale usually.  There is room for responsible breeders who ask that the dog be returned to them instead of going to a shelter, if that was ever faced in the future.  I have breeder friends who also help with the rescue work .

The folks who are breeding for hunting dogs need to be accountable for all the dogs they breed, not just the ones they choose to keep.  Hazel is a senior beagle that was bred many times and ended up in the shelter as a stray found in Port Tobacco, and no one ever claimed her, just like most of the hunting dogs are not claimed by anyone.  I'm sure some breeders are responsible and some obviously are not.


----------



## sockgirl77

ArkRescue said:


> The folks who are breeding for hunting dogs need to be accountable for all the dogs they breed, not just the ones they choose to keep.  Hazel is a senior beagle that was bred many times and ended up in the shelter as a stray found in Port Tobacco, and no one ever claimed her, just like most of the hunting dogs are not claimed by anyone.  I'm sure some breeders are responsible and some obviously are not.



See, I do not agree with this either. The breeder did its job. They bred the dog and sold it. Once it was owned but someone else, it's THAT owner's responsibility.


----------



## ArkRescue

lucky_bee said:


> I'm all about saving the animals in the shelters first but I also have no problem if someone wants to spend the money on a purebred dog for specific reasons. My family has done both. As long as everyone researches the breed they're looking at carefully, bc that means less animals end up no longer wanted and in shelters.



Sadly people pick most critters for their looks.  I get people who want to pick a cat they want by looks.  I try to explain that the cat should be matched to their lifestyle/expectations, and that color should be secondary.  Some cats don't do well around children, some thrive on kids.  Some cats are just not into noise, some are shy.  People go to the shelter and pick based on how cute they are.  The bold or different-looking colored kitty, then whine when kitty isn't the personality they expected or hoped for.  If you want a lap kitty, we have that, if you like independent kitties that don't require much attention, we have that too.  I only want people to be matched with a pet that provides what they wanted/expected, so that they are all happy, you know?


----------



## lucky_bee

Bay_Kat said:


> My sister went to a shelter near her house in VA last week, just to look.  They already have two dogs, both mix breed rescues.  They came home with this guy.  His name is Flash and he is missing a front leg from a hunting accident and his owners gave him up because he was no good for hunting any more.  She said he is the sweetest most laid back dog she's ever seen.



you can't ever go JUST TO LOOK


----------



## ArkRescue

sockgirl77 said:


> See, I do not agree with this either. The breeder did its job. They bred the dog and sold it. Once it was owned but someone else, it's THAT owner's responsibility.



Most reputable breeders never want one of their dogs to end up in a shelter.  So many write into their contract the dog should be returned if a shelter is ever an option.


----------



## sockgirl77

ArkRescue said:


> Most reputable breeders never want one of their dogs to end up in a shelter.  So many write into their contract the dog should be returned if a shelter is ever an option.



I like that they do this. But that's not the same thing as making the breeder responsible for the dog past the point of "handing over the keys". How many times do the buyers actually return a dog if they choose not to keep it? I actually see this constantly on those damn wackadoodle FB pages.


----------



## ArkRescue

lucky_bee said:


> you can't ever go JUST TO LOOK



When I had to deal with XL dogs I started buying crib mattresses and crib sheets.  Easy to pull off and wash crib sheets <G>.


----------



## lucky_bee

ArkRescue said:


> Sadly people pick most critters for their looks.  I get people who want to pick a cat they want by looks.  I try to explain that the cat should be matched to their lifestyle/expectations, and that color should be secondary.  Some cats don't do well around children, some thrive on kids.  Some cats are just not into noise, some are shy.  People go to the shelter and pick based on how cute they are.  The bold or different-looking colored kitty, then whine when kitty isn't the personality they expected or hoped for.  If you want a lap kitty, we have that, if you like independent kitties that don't require much attention, we have that too.  I only want people to be matched with a pet that provides what they wanted/expected, so that they are all happy, you know?



I agree but I'm also a responsible pet owner. I did not pick out either of my pets either. They both just ended up with me bc our personalities fit. Did they fit into my little "dream" of a fur family? No. But I love them dearly. However when I find myself looking for new pets bc mine have passed, I definitely have ideas of what I want and don't see a problem with that bc I'm smart enough to factor in personality too. I want a pair of black kitties next, no one ever wants the black ones. Black cats match 90% of my wardrobe  But I won't just pick ANY two black cats. 

That's why I get real annoyed with the attention Maggie gets. Shiba Inus are becoming pretty popular solely bc they're so damn adorable and cute looking, plus their size.  the Shiba Rescues I follow are all maxed out with them bc owners got too frustrated dealing with what's basically a large stubborn-azz cat. A little research...all it takes.


----------



## ArkRescue

sockgirl77 said:


> I like that they do this. But that's not the same thing as making the breeder responsible for the dog past the point of "handing over the keys". How many times do the buyers actually return a dog if they choose not to keep it? I actually see this constantly on those damn wackadoodle FB pages.



We never want any that we've rescued to end up at a shelter either.  I have known the adopter to not call us and take the critter to the shelter.  Only reason we found out was the microchip info. had never been changed to the adopter (they were given the chip info to go online or call the number to change it), so the shelter contacted us.  The reason for turn in was, too busy to care for kitty.


----------



## Bay_Kat

lucky_bee said:


> you can't ever go JUST TO LOOK



That's why I don't go, I'd have a million dogs and cats.


----------



## ICit

lucky_bee said:


> I agree but I'm also a responsible pet owner. I did not pick out either of my pets either. They both just ended up with me bc our personalities fit. Did they fit into my little "dream" of a fur family? No. But I love them dearly. However when I find myself looking for new pets bc mine have passed, I definitely have ideas of what I want and don't see a problem with that bc I'm smart enough to factor in personality too. I want a pair of black kitties next, no one ever wants the black ones. Black cats match 90% of my wardrobe  But I won't just pick ANY two black cats.
> 
> That's why I get real annoyed with the attention Maggie gets. Shiba Inus are becoming pretty popular solely bc they're so damn adorable and cute looking, plus their size.  the Shiba Rescues I follow are all maxed out with them bc owners got too frustrated dealing with what's basically a large stubborn-azz cat. A little research...all it takes.



so very true..


I have Bloodhounds.... so when I started looking for a breeder I wanted the best of the best!!!  So I started the research and would interview the breeders as well.   I knew I found my breeder when she interviewed me as well and explained I will not get a pick of what puppy I wanted and explained that she will be placing pups according to the needs and wants of us.   This sold me right there!!!   So when I went down to pick my pup up I knew what puppy I was getting but I started looking at the other dogs and would have picked a male.   The fact of the matter is I was paired with the most amazing working dog EVER!!!    She is solid and has a great work ethic!! 

Plus I get bragging rights now because my breeder now has a puppy in her breeding line from the Best in Show Bloodhound Nathan


http://www.nbcsports.com/national-d...nathan-takes-best-show-2014-national-dog-show



Bloodhounds are not "pets"......   they are not lazy dogs.  They are working dogs and need a job.


----------



## sockgirl77

ICit said:


> Bloodhounds are not "pets"......   they are not lazy dogs.  They are working dogs and need a job.


----------



## lucky_bee

ICit said:


> Bloodhounds are not "pets"......   they are not lazy dogs.  They are working dogs and need a job.



As are most large dogs. They need all need jobs. Most neglect with the larger breeds come from owners not understanding how their dog's breed-brain works. If you don't have real jobs for them, you have to get creative in finding a job in playing with them. That's beyond what most people want to do with their pets, unfortunately. That's why that poor collie mkk saw probably ended up at CAWL.


----------



## ArkRescue

lucky_bee said:


> As are most large dogs. They need all need jobs. Most neglect with the larger breeds come from owners not understanding how their dog's breed-brain works. If you don't have real jobs for them, you have to get creative in finding a job in playing with them. That's beyond what most people want to do with their pets, unfortunately. That's why that poor collie mkk saw probably ended up at CAWL.



This is why we have to be sure whatever home the GSD Mix gets into is one that is prepared for her high energy ways - although she may slow down as she ages, we believe she will be high energy for years ...... so ideally she will have another dog(s) to play with, time to run in a fenced yard unless she is being walked A LOT to use up her energy, along with providing her with things like Kongs to chew on.


----------



## ICit

lucky_bee said:


> As are most large dogs. They need all need jobs. Most neglect with the larger breeds come from owners not understanding how their dog's breed-brain works. If you don't have real jobs for them, you have to get creative in finding a job in playing with them. That's beyond what most people want to do with their pets, unfortunately. That's why that poor collie mkk saw probably ended up at CAWL.



omg yes.....

I also have GSD's and a Belgian Malinois ..    so she was from Tri county and was going to live with a friend of mine...but was unable to take her due to the CRAZY side she showed....      I couldn't send her back and really didn't need (or want) another dog... but she has a made herself home for the last 2 yrs.... and I must say I love her.   She has been the only K9 in my K9 career that I was unable to trouble shoot on my own.   But she has turned out to be a nice HIGH DRIVE working dog.


----------



## lucky_bee

ICit said:


> omg yes.....
> 
> I also have GSD's and a Belgian Malinois ..    so she was from Tri county and was going to live with a friend of mine...but was unable to take her due to the CRAZY side she showed....      I couldn't send her back and really didn't need (or want) another dog... but she has a made herself home for the last 2 yrs.... and I must say I love her.   She has been the only K9 in my K9 career that I was unable to trouble shoot on my own.   But she has turned out to be a nice HIGH DRIVE working dog.





even just effing exercise. It's amazing what a couple walks a day, or tossing the ball will do for a young dog  Letting them in and out to pee does jack####.

That's why Maggie fits me so perfectly right now  laziest shiba you'll ever meet, just wants to be chased around the apartment for play like once a month and enjoys a longer walk than usual maybe once a week. I know my limits


----------



## mamatutu

lucky_bee said:


> That has got to be THE dumbest reason to bring a dog to a shelter  what did they think a collie would do when it doesn't have a "job"?  clearly, that family didn't deserve that poor dog. Glad he got picked up quickly though! It will always continue to baffle me when people go after certain breeds without having done any research.



I know. I agree with you.  It was a funny story, but not funny when you think about it for the long run; so to speak.  He was so amazing.  They show case an animal and he was the one that day.  So well behaved and just watching.  They let me give him a treat.  That was a mistake.  Instant love.  I hope he went to a good home that will let him be the dog he is meant to be.  He was under two, so has a long life ahead of him.


----------



## molly_21

mamatutu said:


> Designer dogs are messing with nature. Yes, there are accidents, but the animals do that on their own.  I would never buy from a puppy mill.  I was, actually, surprised to see how many full breds are in the shelters.  This is interesting.  When I was in CAWL the other day, they had a full bred/trained border collie that was awesome; papers and all.  He got adopted in no time. I was told he had to be given up because he kept trying to herd the children.    I fell in love with him on sight.  He wasn't meant to be my dog, but I will continue to look.



Obviously that person did not do their research.  I have a Border Collie and my husband had them or other types of herding dogs (Aussies, Collies) and guess what, that is what Border Collies do!  My Aussie I have also was given up for the same reason?!?!?


----------



## Kyle

German Longhaired Pointer/Schnauzer  -  Shaggy-Schnauzer

Bohemian Shepherd/Rat Terrier/Schipperke  -  Bohemian Ratspperke

Klee Kai/Beagle - Kleegle


----------



## DaSDGuy

Family member had a Doberman that would constantly herd my youngest.  It was kinda nice to have a dog around that kept a two year old from running into the street. Yes, they purchased from a breeder. But that dog was the kindest, most loyal animal I've ever been around.  We all miss him now, but he was greatly loved his 12 years he was with us.  The family member now has a rescue pit mix and she is loved just as much. She won't let the little ones anywhere close to the street when she is on watch and off leash.


----------

